# Nova Side Port Spark Ignition and Nova Twin Spark



## Redbrown (Sep 17, 2015)

The Nova was a long stroke side-port diesel (compression ignition) engine. This one is different as the design has been changed to spark ignition. 
The original plans came from http://www.modelenginenews.org/ thanks to the late Ron Chernich. The plans for the original diesel are still available in the form of the Motor Boys Plan Book, and gold they are to.
The original swept-volume of 4.5cc was retained but the  head was made thicker to accommodate the spark plug thread. The crankcase pattern was modified slightly to make casting easier, and a set of points which use a flat on the rear of the prop driver added. The tapered crankshaft section of the original was retained, making it easy the set the timer arm to whatever position proves most convenient for operation. All the other parts are close to the original plans. 
The Nova Twin Spark is an extension of the single, different crank case and extra cylinder. Enjoy the pictures. A most enjoyable project.
YouTube video available at

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cjBRNIG24U&feature=endscreen


----------



## kadora (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice engine 
Castings are excellent .


----------



## Redbrown (Sep 19, 2015)

More Photos


----------



## bmac2 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Redhrown/Chris
A couple of great looking engines. Theres something about that classic look I find appealing. I love the blasted finish. Your raw castings look great are you using green sand or petrobond?

Very well done. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## tornitore45 (Sep 27, 2015)

The points look considerably smaller than what is available commercially.
Home made?  Or where they come from?
Thanks.


----------



## Redbrown (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you very much


----------



## Redbrown (Sep 27, 2015)

Welcome Bob. green sand is all I use and sodium silicate + sand for cores.


----------



## Redbrown (Sep 27, 2015)

Points on the twin are automotive Bosch GL19, with the extra metal cut off. Single is also automotive but they are what I had lying around, sorry I cant remember the part number.


----------



## tornitore45 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks Redbrown, you got two very nice engines there.


----------



## Redbrown (Oct 1, 2015)

Twin Pattern with odd-side, this saves having to make a split pattern.


----------



## Aerostar55 (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice patterns and good looking castings.  Did you make the patterns out of aluminum?  I do some casting and have made all of my patterns out of wood.


----------



## Redbrown (Jan 4, 2016)

Alloy and plastic I use for these small patterns, it's less mess in the shed (wood Dust)


----------

